# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  đường nào cũng vậy

## thanhtain

BạnGái: Anh Thấy em có mập không
BạnTrai: Không
BạnGái: Anh nói dối em ghét anh
BạnTrai: có
BạnGái: Sao anh dám chê tui tui ghét anh

----------

